# Anyone selling used tires?



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

I need a cheap set of tires for my nephews honda recon, anyone have any or know of anywhere that sells cheap or used atv tires? Any brand or style will work, not looking to take it mudding just ride it around the house. The rims are 11" fronts and 9" rears I believe. Lemme know. 713-775-0172


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Are they 12in rims?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

PM sent


----------

